# Rusty swarf on panel van roof



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Decided to clean the roof of my Twin today. I was quite annoyed to find that lots of metal swarf, which must have been left on the roof by the Dealer when they fitted the Status 530, had seemingly become stuck onto the paintwork by rust. It has taken a lot of elbow grease to remove the rust marks. If you have not looked on your roof then it might be prudent to check. I am sure that if left it will eventually effect the paintwork.


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

had the same problem.

had an alarm fitted and the fitter put a switch under the bonnet and did not clean the swarf away.
i checked all the fluids about a week later and there it was, RUST,not a happy bunny.

cheers chris


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

rowley said:


> Decided to clean the roof of my Twin today. I was quite annoyed to find that lots of metal swarf, which must have been left on the roof by the Dealer when they fitted the Status 530, had seemingly become stuck onto the paintwork by rust. It has taken a lot of elbow grease to remove the rust marks. If you have not looked on your roof then it might be prudent to check. I am sure that if left it will eventually effect the paintwork.


There is a rust stain remover available in the marine chandlers, *basically for GRP*, works well. What its like on paintwork, dont know.

Peter


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

This can be incredibly difficult to remove as it seems to bury itself into the paint. When you try to clean it off it can scratch the panel very badly indeed.
I think if it was me I'd be talking to the company that fitted it becuase there very well may be an insurance claim.
Regards

Doug


----------



## philip77 (Sep 29, 2007)

I used to park my beloved Triumph Spitfire close to a foundry which used to emit metallic dust that turned to rust if it rained, and would burn itself into the paintwork. The foundry used to supply us with Oxalic acid which dissolved the rust without any apparent damage to the paint work. Rain on the bonnet of the spitfire channelled itself to the wing slopes and was much worse there where it gathered. The Oxalic acid even removed the rust from there but it took more applications though. You can get (or used to) the acid from high street chemists. If I remember correctly the acid is fairly toxic so you should be carefull with it. Its not powerfull like sulphuric and is probably no stronger than vinegar but you should wear gloves etc. On the whole most off us who had this problem over a period of about 3 months were generally happy with the solution. Bear in mind that most of the factories around the area then had qualified chemists and they also used the stuff. A pint would last some time and I used a rag dipped in the stuff to gently wipe over the area.
Phil


----------

